# VK - New stock Mid March 2017



## Gizmo (16/3/17)

New Arrivals

Eleaf iJust One
Tesla Nano 120
Nitecore NBM40 4 Battery Holder
TFV8 Big Baby Beast Replacement Glass
Eleaf iStick QC200
Full Black Bear Range
Vapin Goodies Berry Nightmare 120ML
Loaded Range E-Liquid
Smok TFV12
Twisted Messes 30MM
Baal V4 Resin Styled Mech Mod KIT

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/17)

Some extra new arrivals & restocks

New:

OBS V Tank ( New TFV8 Killer? )
OBS V Coils
iJust S Replacement Glass

Restocks:

Smoant Battlestar

Reactions: Like 1


----------

